# Circa 1990-1992. What was your BIG show off system?



## therapture (Jan 31, 2013)

Those were some days of big/lots of subs and everyone doing big systems. There was a lot of fun to be had!!!



After learning a little and being in car audio for 2yrs I had a 1990 Toyota extra cab 4x4; and in 92 I had the following setup:


Clarion cd head unit
Coustic XM3 3 way x-over
Hifonics Series VII Boltar, Odin, and a Pluto
(4) Kicker 6.5” (2 per door in custom pods)
(4) Kicker D20 tweets (2 per door up by sail)
(4) Kicker C15 subwoofers each with 3 cubes each; sealed in a custom made walled off extracab enclosure and removable grills. It bolted to the factory rear seatbelt mounts for security. Amp rack was made at the bottom and had custom neon tube lighting to outline the amps.

The subs were right behind you, one behind the head and one at the lower back so you got a brain and head massage.

The system was very loud and very clear. Not a lot of midbass but it was a beach party truck and a show off system. We jammed that thing at some many parties and at the motocross track, it had more engine idling hours by far than driving miles. 

If I recall it was capable of a clean 133db which isn’t anything to some of the huge dB systems today. But people forget how loud 130+ really is. No doubt it was partly responsible for some hearing damage today. I cannot hear anything past 14k ?


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

i was born in 92.. jeez you guys are old lol


----------



## therapture (Jan 31, 2013)

SkizeR said:


> i was born in 92.. jeez you guys are old lol


 I was 22 in ‘92 ?


----------



## naiku (May 28, 2008)

Around 1990 - 1992, probably something like this... 










Mine was all black though, used to ride everywhere on that thing.


----------



## therapture (Jan 31, 2013)

I rode a 24" bmx cruiser around town on Friday and Saturday nights. 

Had two of them actually, one was a GT and the other a Raleigh. Bad ass bikes in the day. I never raced bmx, I used it for training and raced motocross for 20 years.


----------



## therapture (Jan 31, 2013)

Oh yeah forgot about this beauty, the Sony XE-700 eq/preamp. High end back in 1992!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lK7OWvr4L8w

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cxAf7uqAIF8


----------



## miniSQ (Aug 4, 2009)

I had a 89 Honda accord. Dynaudio D28/2 and 17w75 in the kick panels. With a pair of NHT1259 subs in an apmat box designed by Eric Stevens. Power was PPI a600 on the fronts, and a Hifonic Vulcan VII on the subs. Crossover and EQ was an audio control EQX. I think...memory gets a little vague at my age.


----------



## dcfis (Sep 9, 2016)

miniSQ said:


> I had a 89 Honda accord. Dynaudio D28/2 and 17w75 in the kick panels. With a pair of NHT1259 subs in an apmat box designed by Eric Stevens. Power was PPI a600 on the fronts, and a Hifonic Vulcan VII on the subs. Crossover and EQ was an audio control EQX. I think...memory gets a little vague at my age.


Rich boy! My first was mb quart 6.5 2 ways after blowing Alpine coax after a week. 2 punch classic 12" and hot set up amps(Orion)


Then kicker 6.5, 5.25 and best silk tweet in a 3 way with a dual 10 jl in a bandpass with zapco studio amps and audio control eq and epicenter. Where my gate for audio control festered

Then morel 8.5, 3 inch dome ( replaced with jbl gti 4 inch) and tweet in a door/ kick panel install. A big ppi 6 channel and an idq 12" which replaced a jl 10w6 that want cutting it.

Those were my 91-95 systems.


----------



## Barnaby (Aug 25, 2009)

I was already out of the car audio business by '92. Most of our "shop" systems were Kenwood/Linear Power. My personal car was mostly Madisound house branded stuff and ADS amps.


----------



## miniSQ (Aug 4, 2009)

dcfis said:


> Rich boy! My first was mb quart 6.5 2 ways after blowing Alpine coax after a week. 2 punch classic 12" and hot set up amps(Orion)
> 
> 
> Then kicker 6.5, 5.25 and best silk tweet in a 3 way with a dual 10 jl in a bandpass with zapco studio amps and audio control eq and epicenter. Where my gate for audio control festered
> ...


Not sure how rich i was...accord was a DX, and if memory serves was about 11 grand brand new.

mids and tweets came in about $350 brand new from madisound. NHT 1259's were about $150 a piece, also madisound. I think the ap matt kit from ID was $125. PPI amp was about $400 and the Hifonics amp was $250. EQX was about $200. So around $1500 in gear that i installed myself.

Was FAR from my first system.

I had concord cassette decks and pioneer amps with alpine coax speakers too.


----------



## dcfis (Sep 9, 2016)

Just saying cause i lusted after Dynaudio, still haven't gotten a pair.

Feel like kinda an ass those 3 systems were in 3 different cars. So yeah kinda ridiculous.


----------



## miniSQ (Aug 4, 2009)

dcfis said:


> Just saying cause i lusted after Dynaudio, still haven't gotten a pair.
> 
> Feel like kinda an ass those 3 systems were in 3 different cars. So yeah kinda ridiculous.


they were killer speakers...and affordable. Cheaper than the quarts or ADS that everyone was running back then.

It's strange because before they stopped selling separates to the public, a pair of 17w75's were about $100 a piece. Now an esotar that is probably no better is $600 a piece.

Morel equivalent back then was about half the price of a dynaudio and they were not heavily used.


----------



## Zardnok (Feb 21, 2019)

'89 to '91 I had a pair of MTX Blue Thunder 15s in the rear hatch of my Honda Accord run off a PPI ProMos 2050 at 2 ohm mono. I had a Sony pull-out cassette deck and a Sony CD changer. The highs were Alpine 6 1/2" coaxs in the front and rear run off a Coustic Amp 100A.

That car flooded and I saved as much gear as I could and replaced the Hatchback Honda with a 4-door Accord. That system had the same PPI ProMos 2050 run at 1 ohm on 4 JL Audio 10W2s in an iso-baric cabinet in the trunk. I installed MQ Quart components in the front doors and MB Quart Coaxes in the rear deck. I don't remember which amp I used for them, but I added an Autotek 7006 3rd octave EQ and started to compete.

After a year competing with this gear, I went with a full US Amps set up and had the first four Kicker Solobaric 10s in the state. This was by far the best sounding set-up, but was lacking compared to my old 15s. I did win a lot of trophies and even held a world record Pro 0-100 SPL record.


----------



## JCsAudio (Jun 16, 2014)

I didn’t own my first vehicle till 1993 and it was a 1984 Cutless Supreme. I had Pioneer 4x10 coaxial speakers in the rear deck and an Alpine aftermarket radio. Can’t remeber what I had in the front.


----------



## kmbkk (Jun 11, 2011)

I had a ‘91 GMC Sonoma, regular cab. I had a camper shell on it with a pass-through, 8 Kicker 15’s. I’d love to do something like this again just for fun.


----------



## Zardnok (Feb 21, 2019)

kmbkk said:


> I had a ‘91 GMC Sonoma, regular cab. I had a camper shell on it with a pass-through, 8 Kicker 15’s. I’d love to do something like this again just for fun.


We did an S-10 with camper shell for our store demo vehicle early 90s. It had 6 Kicker Comp 15s in the back, 4 Kicker F-6s, 2 kicker F-4s, and 2 kicker 1" tweets in each door, with another 4 and tweet in factory dash 4X6 location. I think the amps were all Zapco and a bank of interstate Megatron batteries with high-output alternator ro provide the juice. It was loud and "sounded good" because there were enough mids to keep up with the bass and you can hear the words. 

I love how sound quality has progressed from "I can hear the words" to things like imaging and staging and tonal balance.

I am just glad this thread asked for circa 1990-92 or I would be embarrassed, in the late 80s, I had a full sized 4X4 Chevy Blazer with a pair of Infinity SM-120 studio monitors in the back run off a Sparkomatic EQ booster from WalMart. That truck was LOUD, but sort of ghetto when you hit the brakes and the speakers flipped forward and then fell backwards. I am amazed I never broke out the back window with how much off-roading I did in those days.


----------



## kmbkk (Jun 11, 2011)

Zardnok said:


> We did an S-10 with camper shell for our store demo vehicle early 90s. It had 6 Kicker Comp 15s in the back, 4 Kicker F-6s, 2 kicker F-4s, and 2 kicker 1" tweets in each door, with another 4 and tweet in factory dash 4X6 location. I think the amps were all Zapco and a bank of interstate Megatron batteries with high-output alternator ro provide the juice. It was loud and "sounded good" because there were enough mids to keep up with the bass and you can hear the words.
> 
> I love how sound quality has progressed from "I can hear the words" to things like imaging and staging and tonal balance.
> 
> I am just glad this thread asked for circa 1990-92 or I would be embarrassed, in the late 80s, I had a full sized 4X4 Chevy Blazer with a pair of Infinity SM-120 studio monitors in the back run off a Sparkomatic EQ booster from WalMart. That truck was LOUD, but sort of ghetto when you hit the brakes and the speakers flipped forward and then fell backwards. I am amazed I never broke out the back window with how much off-roading I did in those days.


Yep, mine were Kicker Comps as well! I had 4 Mohawk 6.5s in the doors song with a pair of tweeters. I had RF Power series amps, the chrome ones. Definitely not meant for sq, but man I miss that truck...a lot of fun.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 3, 2017)

My 1st system was a PPI 2300am on 2 punch 18's, kenwood kdc 93r cd player. Had it in a full size 1983 GMC vandura van. The damn thing was ugly, but it was bumpin and that's all that matters right. Can't really remember what I had for id's and tweets.. the amp got stolen when I was a sophomore in high school 92-93.. 

Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## BadSS (Feb 2, 2008)

Not so much as a loud show off system as it was clean - in a 1992 Thunderbird Sport. 

Pioneer Premier DEX-M88 – preamp only with separate tuner (didn’t use the fiber optics) 
MB Quart QM 19 HC Tweeters in the corners of the dash
MB Quart 130 KX and 130.01 KX German made in front doors and rear sail panel
Sony XEC-500 1/2 DIN crossover (s/n > 105dB, THD < 0.005%) in trunk
HiFonics IV Odin on MB Quarts – all run in parallel
HiFonics V Thor on Subs
Pyle Driver 15” Subs (Made in USA) free-air firing into rear seats (replaced mid 90s with Orion XTR 15s)
Pioneer TS-W251C Single 4ohm 10” Subs (Made in Japan) firing up through rear deck

Actually still have all the gear (all working when pulled) except for the Pyle Drivers

















My first system in 1979 was a Pioneer KPX-9500 and an Audiovox AMP600 Booster/EQ rocking Jensen separates in the front kick-panel and their 6x9 Coaxials in back that replaced a stock 8 Track. Next major upgrade around 1981 or 1982 was a Concord HPL-525 with a HPQ-90 dbxII module, Concord amps, and a combination of Acoustic Research and Altec Lansing speakers.


----------



## Old'sCool (May 16, 2021)

In 1992, I was rocking a pair of 6" Infinity coaxes up front, two 6" kicker midbass in my rear deck, and a Cerwin Vega XL15D wired @ 8 ohms (4 mono) to a Punch 150, and running I.B. on a 2" thick plywood baffle with enough Great Stuff foam to seal a shipwreck.

The car looked stock, unless you popped the trunk. With one 15, my car easily hit deeper and louder than almost anything in my school parking lot. The only kid who had louder bass was some super wealthy kid who'd repeated 9th grade like 3 times. Lol.

That spoiled punk had FOUR kicker 15s, FOUR Kicker 12s, and two enormous Orion amps. (I wanna say 750w each at 4 ohms? Which was ridiculous back then.) You could hear him coming from almost 1 mile away, and FEEL the bass shake the Earth from over 100 yards away. It was astonishing. He was actually suspended from school once for cruising the parking lot during exams and playing 2 Live Crew. Those of us dumb enough to sit inside for a demo did not sit in there long!


----------



## SUX 2BU (Oct 27, 2008)

^ That's a lot of subs. What vehicle was it in?

1990-92 was a great era for car audio. At that time, when I was 17 I had a 81 full-size GMC Jimmy 2wd. I started out with an Alpine 7801 CD player, Rockford Punch 6.5" mids in the doors, Pioneer 1" soft-domes up high on the a-pillars, an RF Punch 8" sub built into a ported bandpass enclose in the center console with a plexi window, two RF Punch 12" subs in a box with another plexi window in the back and a Punch 45HD amp on the subs and an Alpine 3522 on the rest. I bought 2 more Punch 12s and the box was replaced with a bandpass enclosure for 2 of the 12s and a ported enclosure for the other 2 12s. Had an entry level Ungo Box alarm. Added an AC Epicenter too which was fun.

When I was 18 (so 1993) I sold the Jimmy and bought a 88 Mustang GT. That got the same 7801 head unit and RF 6.5s in Audioquest Soundform pre-fab door panels (which were VERY nicely made and look incredible) along with Punch 4" mids and RF Neo 1" tweeters in the factory dash spots. Went down to 2 Punch 12s in an aperiodic bi-chamber or "ABC" box and a very cool, very elaborate 3-way passive crossover my brother made that was visible inside the box with the big plexi window. Amps were a Punch 40DSM and 60 DSM and an LA Sound 2-way xover. Protected by an Alpine 8080 alarm. Had that until a month into college when the box got stolen and upgraded to a much better system which we did a removable false floor that held a Punch 40, 4080 and 100ix DSM amps and a RF Power 12" sub in the spare tire well. Front end was the same as before along with the Epi and I added an RF AF/2 xover under the back seat. I took the false floor setup out during the week while at college (yes, it was damn heavy to remove) and just ran amplified power off my CD player to some ghetto blaster speakers and put it back in for weekends.


----------



## TrashPanda (May 21, 2021)

Wow. That’s going back

1982 Oldsmobile Delta 88 sky blue
MTX 15” (the white PVC ones) in an oversized sealed box (barely fit in the trunk) and an amp that I cannot remember. The radio was a pull out (with the nifty handle) and I think it was Sony. Paid a pretty penny for that.


----------



## Likeabat (Aug 19, 2020)

My ride in 1990 - a Ford Thunderbird with a Rockford Fosgate Power 650 and Rockford OEQ1 along with a Rockford PA-1 pre-amp in the dash and a “BBE Sonic Maximizer”. 

Had five 12’s in the trunk - 3 forward firing against the back seat and 2 fired up towards the rather large rear deck of the car. The enclosure took pretty much the entire trunk. It was built in 2 pieces and had to be assembled in place.

Other systems prior to that included a Mazda Rx-7 with three 15’s in a “wall”. Fun times. Sold it all about a year later and wound up with 2 Rockford Fosgate Punch 30’s - one on highs and one on a pair of 10’s and had that for 15 years.


----------



## Mooster1223 (Aug 3, 2020)

I had an '85 Bronco II with Boston acoustic 6.5's and tweets in the front doors. A pair of Boston tweets on the dash. A pair of coax Boston's in the back. All ran off of a ppi A100. And a pair of crunch 12's in an enormous ported box ran off of a ppi pro mos 25.

I remember bouncing quarters off the roof to "the humpty dance"...


----------



## TrashPanda (May 21, 2021)

Mooster1223 said:


> I had an '85 Bronco II with Boston acoustic 6.5's and tweets in the front doors. A pair of Boston tweets on the dash. A pair of coax Boston's in the back. All ran off of a ppi A100. And a pair of crunch 12's in an enormous ported box ran off of a ppi pro mos 25.
> 
> I remember bouncing quarters off the roof to "the humpty dance"...


Ha! That used to be the fun measure of someone’s system, I could launch coins from the roof of my Explorer


----------



## Old'sCool (May 16, 2021)

naiku said:


> Around 1990 - 1992, probably something like this...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ha! I was rocking an Alva Fish Tail and a Hosoi Hammerhead in the 1980s.

As for my system in 1990:

1979 BMW 320i

1 Pair of 5.25" JBL mids squeezed in factory 4x6 holes in kick panels, with JBL GTI Titanium tweets in the door panels. (The 5.25s in stock locations were a FEAT with a pair of Wiss snips and a phillips' head.)

1 pair 6" JBL coax in rear deck (yes..6" not 6.5...i'm THAT effing old). Rear deck was 1" thick MDF, so I could clear the big magnets and to brace it for the sub mounted behind rear seat...The tweeter wires were snipped from the rear coax speakers, to limit them to midrange/midbass duty (yeahhh boyeee).

Front/Rear speakers driven by a 2ch (!) Sony 70w amp (series @ 8 ohms).

One 15" Cerwin Vega XL15D, wired @ 8 ohms, bridged mono (4ohm load) on a Coustic Amp 460. The Sub was bottom-mounted to a 2" MDF baffle, and set up I.B. I cut four square holes in the steel wall behind rear seat, which gave the sub plenty of room to breathe into the interior.

Nearly 100% of the people at the shops said "do not run that Cerwin infinite baffle." (Technically not true IB/not ported to exterior, but free-air using trunk as box.) They all talked smack except one guy at Carolina Audio, who agreed the little 320i trunk might be able to make sweet, deep bass. (It was SO clean, SO LOUD, and SO deep, I had friends ordering Cerwin 15s from Crutchfield and paying me to install them. Results varied....lol. Another thread on vehicle build quality would need to cover that.)

Coustic 2-way active xover, and passives for front stage. 

All of that was fed by a Glorious Kenwood CD player, which was ZERO fun installing in a 1979 320i.

That poor car. It eventuality saw a JBL 1500GTI, and all HiFonics, but while it was typically the best sounding boom car any given Friday night at the Quick Stop where we all congregated, it was FAR from show quality install work. Had I left it bone-stock, the car could pay a year's tuition for one of my kids...lol.

It was my learning curve car though. I miss those days.


----------



## Old'sCool (May 16, 2021)

SUX 2BU said:


> ^ That's a lot of subs. What vehicle was it in?
> 
> 1990-92 was a great era for car audio. At that time, when I was 17 I had a 81 full-size GMC Jimmy 2wd. I started out with an Alpine 7801 CD player, Rockford Punch 6.5" mids in the doors, Pioneer 1" soft-domes up high on the a-pillars, an RF Punch 8" sub built into a ported bandpass enclose in the center console with a plexi window, two RF Punch 12" subs in a box with another plexi window in the back and a Punch 45HD amp on the subs and an Alpine 3522 on the rest. I bought 2 more Punch 12s and the box was replaced with a bandpass enclosure for 2 of the 12s and a ported enclosure for the other 2 12s. Had an entry level Ungo Box alarm. Added an AC Epicenter too which was fun.
> 
> When I was 18 (so 1993) I sold the Jimmy and bought a 88 Mustang GT. That got the same 7801 head unit and RF 6.5s in Audioquest Soundform pre-fab door panels (which were VERY nicely made and look incredible) along with Punch 4" mids and RF Neo 1" tweeters in the factory dash spots. Went down to 2 Punch 12s in an aperiodic bi-chamber or "ABC" box and a very cool, very elaborate 3-way passive crossover my brother made that was visible inside the box with the big plexi window. Amps were a Punch 40DSM and 60 DSM and an LA Sound 2-way xover. Protected by an Alpine 8080 alarm. Had that until a month into college when the box got stolen and upgraded to a much better system which we did a removable false floor that held a Punch 40, 4080 and 100ix DSM amps and a RF Power 12" sub in the spare tire well. Front end was the same as before along with the Epi and I added an RF AF/2 xover under the back seat. I took the false floor setup out during the week while at college (yes, it was damn heavy to remove) and just ran amplified power off my CD player to some ghetto blaster speakers and put it back in for weekends.


I remember those AudioForms panels. I was always jealous they didn't have any for my car. I eventually tried making my own, but there was a reason they did not offer door speakers in a 79 320i. There's literally ONE spot you could clear a 1970s/80s speaker magnet in the doors, and it was darn near the back seat...


----------



## bills72sj (Jun 1, 2021)

In 1990 to 1992 I had been rocking 10" free air subs for 5-7 years by then. In fact I got my first amps (two CARVER M-240s) in 85 or 86 and I am actually STILL using them today 35+ years later. Try to imagine at time where NONE of the car audio shops in SoCal even sold anything bigger than 6x9s. I had to buy my 1st pair of 10s from a home audio repair shop in San Diego.


----------



## CCole (Sep 9, 2020)

My 1st car was a 1985 2-door Buick LeSabre Limited Collectors Edition Dark Green with green canvas top 5 liter, 4 barrel. On day 1 I cut the rear springs and put 1/2 in front 1/2 in rear. While my buddy was cutting springs I was tinting the rear Windows. 
Im a tall guy so I hated people in the back seats. I dropped in 2-15” Kickers sealed in the back seats with amps and EQ flushed in on left and right vertically behind the seats. 
The deck was the Alpine 5700 tape player with Alpine 5.25 in the doors and 6x9’s in the rear deck. I had 2 linear Power amps. One was for the dual 15’s in the rear seats and the other was for a 3rd 15 in the trunk that only improves the sound on the exterior. 
I loved that car! I thought I was badass running 2 runs of 4ga wire to the rear battery. I can’t recall the amp model numbers but one was 4x75 and the other was 2x50.


----------



## Old'sCool (May 16, 2021)

CCole said:


> My 1st car was a 1985 2-door Buick LeSabre Limited Collectors Edition Dark Green with green canvas top 5 liter, 4 barrel. On day 1 I cut the rear springs and put 1/2 in front 1/2 in rear. While my buddy was cutting springs I was tinting the rear Windows.
> Im a tall guy so I hated people in the back seats. I dropped in 2-15” Kickers sealed in the back seats with amps and EQ flushed in on left and right vertically behind the seats.
> The deck was the Alpine 5700 tape player with Alpine 5.25 in the doors and 6x9’s in the rear deck. I had 2 linear Power amps. One was for the dual 15’s in the rear seats and the other was for a 3rd 15 in the trunk that only improves the sound on the exterior.
> I loved that car! I thought I was badass running 2 runs of 4ga wire to the rear battery. I can’t recall the amp model numbers but one was 4x75 and the other was 2x50.


Linear Power. Ear Candy. Yum.

I sure miss those days. 

My biggest worry back then was seeds...

"POP!" Gag! AWWWW....Mannnnnn....


----------



## CCole (Sep 9, 2020)

Old'sCool said:


> Linear Power. Ear Candy. Yum.
> 
> I sure miss those days.
> 
> ...


Yep. I grew up in upstate NY. A possession ticket was only an ordinance violation. Like a parking ticket. Not that I knew anyone that got a ticket since it wasn’t worth an officers time. 
I moved to Richmond VA when I was 19 and they had a 1 year mandatory sentence. Now in 2 weeks it will be legal there. 
I miss the good old days when seeds existed and American amps were common place. Definitely showing our age.


----------



## Old'sCool (May 16, 2021)

CCole said:


> Yep. I grew up in upstate NY. A possession ticket was only an ordinance violation. Like a parking ticket. Not that I knew anyone that got a ticket since it wasn’t worth an officers time.
> I moved to Richmond VA when I was 19 and they had a 1 year mandatory sentence. Now in 2 weeks it will be legal there.
> I miss the good old days when seeds existed and American amps were common place. Definitely showing our age.


We had to be a tad more cautious in NC/1980s.

These days, slap on the wrist.

I had the purple (not by choice) Linear 2100 or 100x2 whatever the name was. Got it used from an installer I used to bug the pee out of every week. What a badass little amp! It could push subs, it could push full range, tweets, whatever you wanted.

When I finally upgraded, we slapped the Linear in a friend's Cvcc (yeah...tiny honda CVCC, the size of my butt cheek). He had two Kicker 10s, 2 kicker 6x9s, and like a dozen MTX piezo/horn tweeters, all crammed in one box. Aside from treble that would knock small birds out of trees, the system sounded killer. Every time HE drove to a party, I effed with his treble knob while he was buying beers. Treble all the way down was still 9x too loud. 😬


----------



## CCole (Sep 9, 2020)

I never had problems with any Linear Power amp I owned which had to be close to a dozen. I was able to buy these a dealer back then from a neighbor that owned a shop. I was incorrect earlier saying the big amp on my 15"s was a 4-channel. It was actually a 3002 which was 2 X 150 and the big selling point was 2 Ohm stable. The smaller amp was the 2002 as the thought of me actually saving the $500 for the 3002 might never happen. I ended up selling a 91 GT Xizang to afford the 3002. Those 2 items were my most prized possessions and created tons of great memories. Both amps are mounted to the wall in my parents garage about 10ft above the floor. In 93 I got a chance to demo a PG 2125 and started getting a tad more serious. I started managing a YES(Your Electronics Store) so my hoopty was the store's demo vehicle.


----------



## mwalsh9152 (Mar 7, 2008)

My first system was also 2 15's in the hatch of my Mustang, and a 3 way up front running off 2 red Linear Power amps. All Petras speakers, their Cardiac subs, and I dont recall if there was anything more than Petras named for the components. My broke ass only had a 1502IQ and a 652IQ running the system, but man did it sound good!

I still have the 652IQ.


----------



## 4footlinearpower (Nov 8, 2012)

81 Buick Regal. Year was 1991. Five Linear Power amps. 24 speakers with the back seat intact.


----------



## 4footlinearpower (Nov 8, 2012)

Old'sCool said:


> Linear Power. Ear Candy. Yum.
> 
> I sure miss those days.
> 
> ...


Pop pop pop pop.... LoL


----------



## CCole (Sep 9, 2020)

4footlinearpower said:


> View attachment 305292
> 81 Buick Regal. Year was 1991. Five Linear Power amps. 24 speakers with the back seat intact.
> 
> Do you recall the model number on those subs? I only remember them as Gold Labels


----------



## 4footlinearpower (Nov 8, 2012)

Those were the first Kicker Comps that came out about 1989.


----------



## 4footlinearpower (Nov 8, 2012)

Four 10s and two 18s in that Buick.


----------



## SUX 2BU (Oct 27, 2008)

That’s awesome. Was there enough airspace for those kickers? I have two gold letter 10s. One in great shape the other in okay shape. 

Love the LP display. Ever have the servo sub setup? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 4footlinearpower (Nov 8, 2012)

SUX 2BU said:


> That’s awesome. Was there enough airspace for those kickers? I have two gold letter 10s. One in great shape the other in okay shape.
> 
> Love the LP display. Ever have the servo sub setup?
> 
> ...


I used up every square inch I could get and just prayed it was enough to play right,,, and it did. I was told by a few installers and even my future boss that it wouldn't work. Was told just to put four 12s or just two 15s... Never got my hands on any servo stuff. Everything in this pic but... LoL


----------



## 4footlinearpower (Nov 8, 2012)

Actually the model numbers just started with a C- followed by the size of driver. C-18 down to C-6.5 
@CCole


----------

